# Now In Stock



## VapeKing (11/11/13)

Innokin Itaste VTR
Innokin iClear 30

Stocks are limited so place your orders fast 

We also have a huge shipment which arrived in Johannesburg this morning we will post updates as soon as we get the stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------

